Ask HN: Which tools/services do you recommend when building a SaaS? - softwareqrafter
======
iampaul
Besides the usual services like Stripe etc. which most will likely recommend,
I would highly suggest you look at
[http://fairpixels.pro](http://fairpixels.pro) these guys are the best I know
of when it comes to helping companies design beautiful b2b saas UX/UI.

------
bgdam
Depends on what exactly you need. Ideally you should be focusing on building
only the core of your product yourself and outsourcing the rest to other
service providers. Ex: billing + invoicing to a reseller, hosting to an IaaS
service etc.

If you are asking about specific development tools/libraries, again I suppose
it would depend on what exactly you are building.

------
throwsaway89
I think you should use the tools/services whichever gets your job done the
fastest. First get the MVP out their. Beauty comes later.

